# Goldfish Safe Plants.



## Dienah (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm going to be buying a new tank at the awaited Big Al's Midnight Madness, and kinda threw in the thought that new plants would look nice for it as well. (it's a tall tank) 

I've actually put Java Moss in my goldfish tank, which was wrapped around my driftwood ... and the next morning, it was all eaten up!! Just wondering if there were ANY plants out there that goldfish wouldn't eat ... Not sure really if there is any since goldfish eat anything in sight!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I have a Anubias attached to a driftwood with my goldfish for 2 about months and so far they have not touch it yet


----------



## Dienah (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh really?! I'll try it out then!! Those plants are VERY cute anyways!! lmao

Would you happen to know any other plants?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I could be wrong but I think they don't touch java fern. I know they nom nom duckweed a lot. BTW by eaten up do you mean no evidence of the j.moss there not even any stringy threads of moss around?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.aquariumadvice.com/forums/f24/what-are-some-goldfish-safe-plants-105164.html


----------



## Dienah (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, silly me. Forgot to mention I actually got tied Java Fern in my tank right now that's on my driftwood. 

And with the Java Moss, I'm talking ... completely annihilated.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Dienah said:


> Yeah, silly me. Forgot to mention I actually got tied Java Fern in my tank right now that's on my driftwood.
> 
> And with the Java Moss, I'm talking ... completely annihilated.


Thanks for the input on the j.moss. Now I know what to do with my algaed up or excess j.moss. Grab a few feeder goldies and throw it in.


----------

